# Vampire crabs



## Garuf (26 May 2009)

As some of you might have noticed I'm after a trio of vampire crabs (if you can help me get some pm me). In the mean time what would I need to keep them?
I'm not one for ugly tanks so Ideally I'd be wanting to do something like a palladium, live plants and a nice aquascape. Also, I'd imagine I'd need a filter and heater/heatmat? Does anyone know what the smallest internal filter you can buy is, something that can easily been hidden in a scape?

Any tips on anything is useful, especially regarding scaping a palladium what plants would be suitable and keeping the tank warm as I'd want to have it open topped. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rawr (26 May 2009)

I don't know much about them, but have heard that they can climb out via cables and stuff so be aware of that.

In terms of filtration, I've got a 260lph internal filter that I'm not going to use, and it's quite small so if you're interested in that let me know.


----------



## Garuf (26 May 2009)

Yeah, I've heard they're bad for escaping, not vampires, but red claws, this is presumably them just wanting extra food and dry land though. 

haha, always the sales man, I'll have a look about and see first then I'll get back to you. I think I want a beached area, I think I know how to to it it's just putting it into action, maybe. 

Also, would heating cables work for heating the whole tank? I imagine they'd be pretty nifty for it?


----------



## rawr (26 May 2009)

Haha, forever trying to offload unwanted junk more like! 

There's also some quite small HOB filters that Aqua Essential sell, they might suit this quite well.

Yeah, I'm sure it won't be a problem and should look great if done as a paladrium - we need more of these type of aquascapes done anyway, I've always fancied one myself. 

I'm not sure about heating cables but I presume they would be fine, although as you said mats are an option and I would have thought they would give a more even and sustainable heat.


----------



## Garuf (26 May 2009)

Hmm, heating mats are something I'll have to look into. it shouldn't be too difficult though I'd imagine. It's just finding someone to badger who has street knowledge. 

Talking of HOB's there's some on ebay for Â£3 that would probably be spot on.


----------



## baron von bubba (26 May 2009)

i have a heater cable in a 240l, the "other" heater never comes on as the cable is good enough!


----------

